# Persian Lime



## Stressbaby (Jul 13, 2013)

Simple and excellent. Persian limes are bigger than key limes.

8 Persian limes (juice and rind)
1 can Welch's
1# 10oz sugar
1t yeast nutrient
1t pectic
1/4t tannin
3.5 qts water
D47 yeast

Combine all ingredients except yeast. After 12 hours add yeast. Move to secondary after SG drops to ~1.020 or less and add Campden at that time."* Rack every 60 days; fine with Isinglass as needed. Stabilize and backsweeten to ~1.005 (this required 100g sugar for me).

*Alternatively, could add Campden at outset, wait 12 hours to add the pectic, and then another 12 hours for the yeast.


----------

